# Japan Aims to Be First Hydrogen Society



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The first commercial FCV is scheduled to be released by Toyota Motor Co. by next April with a price tag of around ¥7 million. Gov't will provide between ¥2-3 million subsidy.

More...


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow, $65 k, no bigger than a Prius, and way less efficient than an electric car of the same size.

Yawn.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

A Hydrogen economy is a false economy and a complete terrible waste of resources. Once you look at all the inputs from well to wheel you are looking at less than 10% efficiency.


----------



## esoneson (Sep 1, 2008)

*Japan Aims to Be First Hydrogen Society.........and the last.
*


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

esoneson said:


> *Japan Aims to Be First Hydrogen Society.........and the last.
> *


Second if you think Hydrogen is a eco friendly fuel think again. 95% of all hydrogen is produced from Natural Gas. But guess what? When you split off the hydrogen you are left with byproduct of CO2. Not only do you waste a lot of natural resources (NG) with low conversion efficiency, you also still get the CO2 emissions. 

Only way to use hydrogen effectively is if it is a waste product of some other process like nuclear energy which Japan has plenty of.


----------

